# Jet Ski Fresh Connection



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

It was windy this afternoon but I had company coming over so I wanted some fresh Cobia for dinner. Luckily even though I got a late start and it was three and four footers I still managed to catch dinner. I caught this cobia on a live eel at 4:30 and he was on my dinner plate by 6:30 tonight. Here are couple pictures I took today.









Tonight was Creamy Italian Garlic Cobia Wrap with grilled cobia, lettuce, tomatoes and red onion. 




I saw flipper today.





Caught a bunch of Blue Crabs off my dock.



Had a good thunderstorm two nights ago.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Lucky guests - fresh meal! Pics are great as usual Brian - keep it up!!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Living the life. Great pictures.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! Another fun day.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice catch and great pics as always. Tough to get that lightning strike photo...fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Wow! Thank you Brian for sharing. I look forward to each of your posting. Thank you! Thank you!!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG that taco looks amazing!!!!

Loosk like fun fishing


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice work!


----------

